# Breeder never replied?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you do if you contact (email) a breeder and they never email you back? It's not a GSD breeder but this breed doesn't have their own forum so I figured I'd ask here... 
I emailed them that I am interested in the breed and in getting a dog and that people recommended them, and asked if they would be willing to talk about their dogs, they said sure, they love to talk about their dogs. So I emailed them back with some more info and questions but they never replied to me. That was about 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure if I should re send the last message, or send an email asking if they got it-- or just wait? I don't want to pester/annoy them but I would really like to learn about their dogs and I am interested in getting a pup from them in the future (they don't breed often so it might be a while...)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would resend the email. It's possible it got lost in the shuffle, especially if they get alot of emails.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, resend the email. I think most breeders enjoy any chance they get to talk about the dogs they love so much. They must not have seen the email, or email did not make it (Sometimes this happens) or intended to reply to the email later and forgot (this happens to me all the time LOL).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree...RESEND!
Emails get lost all the time...or get overlooked by accident.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

call them, write them or send an e-mail. if they don't
respond move on.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Yup. Send a "Hope my e-mail didn't get eaten." message and go from there. Crazier things have happened.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would send a "I sent an email 4/?/13, not sure if you received it or not" email to feel them out. Ask if it's better to call them instead or not.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Resend. Could be something as simple as being gone to a National Specialty or something and they are not concentrating on their emails. 
If they ignore or do not reply to the next one, find another breeder.......


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I would move on. When this happened once to me, it turned out the breeder was very disreputable. 

Does the breed have a breed club? Email one of the board of directors, or there might be a person specifically assigned to answer questions. (Is it an AKC breed?)

Don't forget that a lot of people compete on the weekends. If it's been over a week, move on.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would resend. I am continually amazed at the important e-mails that end up in my spam folder. 

Send another and comment briefly that you were concerned that your previous one had been eaten by the internet, so you are reaching out again. If that e-mail gets no response, maybe it would be wise to move on to someone else.
Sheilah


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

E-mail is non-verifiable communication so you can't know if the receiver actually received the message; received it but has not read it for any number of reasons; or received it, read it but has not replied for any number of reasons. People did manage to communicate before the Internet.

Personally, the ability to use the Internet is way down on my criteria list in choosing a good breeder. Some of the best breeders are not Internet savvy perhaps because they are older and that's also why they have decades of experience in the breed.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Resend/check, then call if there's a phone number available. If they can't be bothered to offer you support *before* you have one of their pups you can bet they won't be around *after*.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I did try to contact the breed club for info before but I didn't get any reply, I contacted the person who was listed as the contact for the Midwest region.

The breeder I contacted is listed on the breed club's website and was recommended to me by several people, she is also one of the few breeders of this variety that are in the US, so I don't want to write her off...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd resend. I found lately that e-mails discussing possible breedings were going into my spam, presumably because they contained the word "stud".


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I'd resend. I found lately that e-mails discussing possible breedings were going into my spam, presumably because they contained the word "stud".


Haha I never thought about that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually anytime someone new e-mails you, it is recognized as spam. I don't think the subject is scanned to decipher where it goes....though I wish it would sometimes!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The first contact with the host is denied but as long as it keeps trying, then it should come through. This is how most spam filters work (along with other rules and filters). The e-mail does not get sent to spam just because it is a new contact, this happens way before that level. A lot of spam will only try to make contact once with the host so denying the first one is fairly effective. Legitimate e-mail is normally configured so that it will keep trying until the message goes through.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I would try again. Sometimes I receive emails, read them with every intention of replying, put the email down to do something else, and then proceed to ignore the email because in my mind I've responded already. 

But if email is your preferred method of communication and the breeder doesn't seem very responsive after another email and a phone call, then maybe the frequency with which this breeder likes to communicate at isn't a good match for you. I know I like breeders who constantly keep updates online, but everyone has their own communication media and frequency preferences...so I guess this is another area to look for a good match between breeder and buyer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Liesje said:


> The first contact with the host is denied but as long as it keeps trying, then it should come through. This is how most spam filters work (along with other rules and filters). The e-mail does not get sent to spam just because it is a new contact, this happens way before that level. A lot of spam will only try to make contact once with the host so denying the first one is fairly effective. Legitimate e-mail is normally configured so that it will keep trying until the message goes through.


I just had 10 e-mails from
'adriana' re: 
sent to my spam...didn't open one/deleted them all. There was also one in my regular inbox from adriana with only the re: as the subject line. I marked that one as spam after I deleted the others in the spam folder.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the breeder had responded to my initial email, it was my response after they answered the first that I never got a reply to...so it would be strange for my first email to get through but the second to end up in the spam folder?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on how you filter spam. In my case it depends on the content, so yes I've had to retrieve messages that were the 3rd or 4th response in a thread of e-mails.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Chicagocanine said:


> Well the breeder had responded to my initial email, it was my response after they answered the first that I never got a reply to...so it would be strange for my first email to get through but the second to end up in the spam folder?


I've had it happen where we were in the middle of a conversation with several emails already sent and recieved and for some reason one ended up being spam filtered.

Resend the email. If you don't get a response, pick up the phone. Email is convenient, but not all that reliable and I'd never write anyone off based on a lack of email response because there is no way to know they even got it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My spam filters are somewhere b/w stoopid & nutzzz. I'm continually amazed at what's filtered & what gets through. I've often had long term contacts inexplicably wind up in my spam, sometimes in reply to an email I'd previously sent. It's definitely worth re-sending. IF she has a phone # listed you could try to call her as well. Some people still prefer the phone.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I sent another message a week ago, still no reply.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I sent another message a week ago, still no reply.


That's not a good sign. Have you tried phoning them? Maybe you can set up a face to face meeting

They could be just super busy and bad at checking e-mails


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't tried phoning yet, I don't want to bug her too much (plus I hate talking on the phone). Face to face is not an option as they are about 2000 miles away.


----------

